# WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bik/6185519683.html


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 20, 2017)

pics or didnt happen!!!!, come on first rule of craigslist trolling is save the pics!!!!!

I saw the links first.  these fancy bikes are becoming all to common lately?

Thanks for the pics!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

Been waiting to hear back, but it's gotta be gone. WTF!?!?!?!?:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 20, 2017)

Dayum! He likely realized he under valuated around the 100th call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 20, 2017)

O.k. I got it I'll admit it!!!!!!!! He threw in a bag of beans too, said something about them being magic.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Dayum! He likely realized he under valuated around the 100th call
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That or someone local got a HELL of a deal.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2017)

"I'm caught in a trap
I can't walk out"


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 20, 2017)

It'll be here Mon


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 20, 2017)

that is funny


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> It'll be here Mon



Did u really make the deal Terry? I emailed him a couple more times, but crickets. If you sealed the deal, I'll back off.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 20, 2017)

Seams kinda scammy. Hope it's real for some lucky person.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 20, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Did u really make the deal Terry? I emailed him a couple more times, but crickets. If you sealed the deal, I'll back off.




No  its a scam


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 20, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> No  its a scam



Inherited it + don't know much about it + think it's a Schwinn + extremely low price = B.S.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

All I know is if Chris(Robertriley) got this I'm gonna be sick...


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Two popped up in two weeks.... These bikes litter the earth.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm starting to think you collectors are looking for the wrong bike


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 20, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 484794 View attachment 484795 https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bik/6185519683.html



Maybe the seller is a little delusional from the recent heat wave....


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm starting to think you collectors are looking for the wrong bike




Lots of collectors think this is the #1 bike. I've never realy been a big fan. The Elgin Robin is a cooler bike.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 20, 2017)

Come on Mike, It's a scam. His add screams BS to me.

"badge says Sears but I think it's a real Schwinn.......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

You forget every old bike is a Schwinn Eddie


----------



## kreika (Jun 20, 2017)

I got an Xbox he can have in trade. Hell I'll throw in a twelver also.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 20, 2017)

it is cycle humor , ha-ha . I sold this one for 9,500 over 20 years ago


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2017)

Scam or not that is one hell of a sweet Bluebird.  I love the color!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 20, 2017)

............


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 20, 2017)

Its a scam


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Its a scam



I would have have wired him $500 immediately if I'd seen it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I would have have wired him $500 immediately if I'd seen it.



I would have left work without a word to anyone and headed straight to the hell that is 120°+ Palm Springs


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 20, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I would have left work without a word to anyone and headed straight to the hell that is 120°+ Palm Springs




get ready, i'm sure there be another just like it on CL soon


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 20, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-elgin-bluebird-progress.92645/page-6


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh man it needs tires and a chain.....sounds like to much of a project.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 20, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> You forget every old bike is a Schwinn Eddie




Your right Mike, I actually have 16 Schwinn's in my garage, and to think that I confused them for CWC's all these years


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Its a scam



Wait, so did you post the scam ad as a joke?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 20, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Wait, so did you post the scam ad as a joke?




A fellow caber put me up to it!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 20, 2017)

That's some funny stuff. Mike was ready to unload some Colsons


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> A fellow caber put me up to it!



S'okay it's good to F' with people occasionally,  Let me guess, it was the same guy that posted the ad on here before he even heard back from the seller . Its all so clear to me now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Wait, so did you post the scam ad as a joke?






Velocipedist Co. said:


> A fellow caber put me up to it!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> A fellow caber put me up to it!





fordmike65 said:


>



That would also explain why you were willing to back off on the deal for Terry,  There's no backing off when it comes to Bluebirds!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> That would also explain why you were willing to back off on the deal for Terry,  There's no backing off when it comes to Bluebirds!



If a fellow Cabe member really did have such a deal going, I can assure you that I would indeed back off. I'd even go so far as to help them out


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> If a fellow Cabe member really did have such a deal going, I can assure you that I would indeed back off. I'd even go so far as to help them out



Oh right, of course.  Me too. If anyone ever finds a good deal on a bike up in my neck of the woods please don't hesitate to contact me, I'd be more than happy to "help" you with it.


----------



## kreika (Jun 21, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> A fellow caber put me up to it!




How many emails/messages did you get out of curiosity? Clog up your email server? Lol


----------



## ratrodz (Jun 21, 2017)

Bahahahaha ahaha


----------



## XBPete (Jun 21, 2017)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> How many emails/messages did you get out of curiosity? Clog up your email server? Lol




One, so unfortunately I'm now committed to trading it for a linus fixie.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice try guys...lol


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 21, 2017)

What would have been great, is if you guy's kept it going and Mike posted a pic after he picked it up for $500.00 :eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> What would have been great is if you guy's kept it going and Mike posted a pic after he picked it up for $500.00 :eek:



I tried!!!!! But Steve put the kibosh on the whole thing!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> That or someone local got a HELL of a deal.




I saw a high wattage classic Pioneer, maybe SX-1250 for sale at $20 but it was the dude betting pranked by a sibling.

Every bike is a SCHWINN, that was the clue, wasn't it? Terrorists want to kill us off from sheer heart attacks.


----------

